

Matias Duarte has his head too far up his - cooperpellaton
http://www.marco.org/2014/11/05/matias-duarte-has-his-head-too-far-up-his

======
sgdesign
There's a fine line between being opinionated and being plain rude. I think
Matias Duarte is not the only person with his head too far up his…

------
jgeorge
Matias once threatened to kick my ass for messing with one of his UI widgets
many years ago. It's a badge of honor I still wear to this day. :)

